# Left Coast Cycles Venice/Santa Monica ride 12/16/17



## keith kodish (Nov 25, 2017)

Holiday ride,festive,beach ride,great scenery,family friendly,meet Venice Pier,10 a.m.,ride start 11 a.m.ish,to Santa Monica Pier and back. Roll your vintage,low key,bike friendly,anti-snob ride,from your buddies at Left Coast Cycles. P.M.for any info/questions. See ya there![emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Holiday ride,festive,beach ride,great scenery,family friendly,meet Venice Pier,10 a.m.,ride start 11 a.m.ish,to Santa Monica Pier and back. Roll your vintage,low key,bike friendly,anti-snob ride,from your buddies at Left Coast Cycles. P.M.for any info/questions. See ya there![emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Just curious what an "anti-snob ride" is? V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what an "anti-snob ride" is? V/r Shawn




Not sure but Keith didn't show for his last ride.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what an "anti-snob ride" is? V/r Shawn



Doesn't have a Shelby,Elgin,Schwinn themed ride. Ride what you love,are comfortable on/with. It's about enjoying yourself,riding your bike,and fellowship.[emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 25, 2017)

schwinnja said:


> Not sure but Keith didn't show for his last ride.



My wife has been in the hospital since October. Will be at this one,right down the road from UCLA Ronald Reagan Medical Center.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Even on the themed rides I believe you are welcome to ride whatever. I love diversity but these rides always bring out the cream-of-the-crop for the designated marques and its cool to see them all together. I don't see any snobbery in that. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 26, 2017)

I’ll try to make this one happen Keith. We had tons of fun the last time we went.  Thoughts and prayer sent your way.

-Jake


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 2, 2017)

1 week away...






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmis (Dec 3, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> 1 week away...View attachment 718332View attachment 718333
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




You mean two weeks ???


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 3, 2017)

Sarmis,whoops. Yup. Sorry for any inconvenience.[emoji849]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 11, 2017)

Postponed,12/23/17.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 12, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Doesn't have a Shelby,Elgin,Schwinn themed ride. Ride what you love,are comfortable on/with. It's about enjoying yourself,riding your bike,and fellowship.[emoji6]






Freqman1 said:


> Even on the themed rides I believe you are welcome to ride whatever. I love diversity but these rides always bring out the cream-of-the-crop for the designated marques and its cool to see them all together. I don't see any snobbery in that. V/r Shawn




_*As far as themed rides - I do like them myself because of the numbers that show up of a certain brand - the diversity is amazing within** a brand & you wouldn't know if that brand wasn't what you were into - The themed rides may also introduce other brands to people that ride in any group to the brand itself - knowledge is passed back & forth, etc. - Opening new horizons to riders - I see no down side to having a theme & you can ride anything you want - so where is the problem ?? *

*The people who ride @ the CYCLONE COASTER rides will ask me through the forums - facebook - or in person @ the rides on what I think about this theme or that type of ride - which I always encourage the person with the idea to promote the idea or ride since they have the knowledge of the brand or they know friends that ride them which makes it ideal for them to set them up because of their love of whatever bicycles turn them on *

*CYCLONE COASTER rides are for any & every bicycle known to exist to join in a fun ride along the beach paths in & around Long Beach & beyond the first Sunday every month all year around - rain or shine - Themes inspire people to get a project or a back burner out to a ride & enjoy them with fellow enthusiast  - Ridden not Hidden - plain & simple - Frank   *_


----------

